# Playoff predictions



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Anybody care to venture their guesses?

I really think the Eastern Conference is going to be the race to watch. The prospect of Connecticut being in the WNBA final after just two seasons in the league is phenomenal. I think Coach T has done a great job of bringing that team along at just the right pace.

LA is defninitely the team to beat in the West. Does any one think that Sacramento can stop them in the first round? I don't think Seattle has what it takes to stop LA if the two of them play for the Western Conference Championship, that's for sure.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Sparks-Monarchs
-Sparks in 3

Storm-Lynx
-Storm in 2

WCF: Sparks-Seatlle
-Sparks in 3


Sun-Mystics
-Sun in 2

Liberty-Shock
-Shock in 2

ECF: Sun-Shock
-Sun in 3


Championship game: Sparks-Sun
-Sparks in 3

2004 champs=L.A. Sparks


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Exactly what cometsbiggestfan said


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

You folks are true basketball mavens...I see it right down the line. I would love to see Minnesota take Seattle simply because the Storm have a way of getting too big for their britches...I must say that it does not come from their Big Two...those ladies are always ready to play ball and can with the best. Plus, how can you not appreciate what McConnell-Serio has done with four rookies on the roster?...and she plays them! I am going to be watching Hayden plug up the middle against Burse and Vodichkova. Next year the Lynx Twin Towers will be something to watch.

Too bad NY is not in their early season form; they were dominating in the East then. The team going into the playoffs is a mere shadow of where they were then. You also have to love the Mystics for getting into the playoffs without the Claw...and she was having the best season she has had physically in a long while. The East will be entertaining, that is for sure.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

UM...YOU CANT GET MAD BECAUSE WE DONT SHARE THE SAME PREDICTIONS AS YOU. ANYWAYS I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MINNI BEAT SEATTLE ALSO BUT WE ALL KNOW THAT AINT HAPPENING. IF I HAD IT MY WAY (WHICH I DONT) WASHINGTON WOULD BE THE EASTERN CONFERENCE CHAMPS BUT THEY ARENT SO BOO-HOO.


OH AND BY THE WAY MY NAME IS TRACIE!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> I would love to see Minnesota take Seattle simply because the Storm have a way of getting too big for their britches



Hey, I thought that I was the only one who felt that way. I guess I'm not though. If it was up to me, I would have all the underdogs,except detroit, upset the top seed. It would be nice to have connecticut win the championship. oh well, my wnba season is over. let me head over to the houston rockets board.


go sparks


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 2004 champs=L.A. Sparks


:yes:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Im wrong again! Oh well


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Storm-Lynx
> -Storm in 2



Just as I predicted, Storm in 2.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Yes, the Storm did sweep in two games.

Does any think they are game ready for the team that will emerge from the LA/Sacramento battles?

They had it pretty easy with a team that has some missing parts. Last night I just kept thinking what it would look like for the Lynx if Kristi Harrower was running the point instead of a useless (at least last night) Helen Darling? Harrower against Tully...what would that battle of the midgets have looked like?

I am still looking forward to what McConnell-Serio can do with those Twin Towers she has on her hands. I just think Minnesota needs to unload Darling and Lassiter while they can still get something for them. Those two were a disappointment last night.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Sparks-Monarchs
> -Sparks in 3
> 
> ...



Boy, was I ever wrong!!! LMAO!

Go Monarchs!!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

MONARCHS OVER STORM IN 3
SUN OVER LIBERTY IN 3

MONARCHS OVER SUN IN 3

MONARCHS CHAMPS


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I really like your thinking there, Tracie...

I have come to the conclusion after last night's games that I obviously don't know a thing about women's basketball...I am resigning myself to be a watcher only.

Can somebody tell me how in the world LA could come up so short? I do not mean to lessen the achievement of the Monarchs...they earned the right to be in the Western Conference Championships. But LA has found a way to win the tough games no matter what they were up against. Dixon and Leslie must be especially disappointed in this early exit from the playoffs.

And I still do not see it as parity...can someone explain where the parity is?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Im glad those traitors Weatherspoon and Whitmore LOST!!:laugh: SUCKERS, trying to ride Leslie and Mabika's coattails to a title, should have stayed with the Liberty Tamika!! I dont care about Spoon, she was washed up anyway.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> I really like your thinking there, Tracie...
> 
> I have come to the conclusion after last night's games that I obviously don't know a thing about women's basketball...I am resigning myself to be a watcher only.
> ...



The monarchs bench is waaaaaaaaaaaaay deeper than L.A.'s. Plus They are long and can match up with L.A. well. Did u guys see Mabika hit the ball in Lawson's face? What a sore looser? I'm glad L.A. and Detroit got out early. Now thay see how it feels.(referring to the 3 early play-offs exit by the comets)


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Im glad those traitors Weatherspoon and Whitmore LOST!!:laugh: SUCKERS, trying to ride Leslie and Mabika's coattails to a title, should have stayed with the Liberty Tamika!! I dont care about Spoon, she was washed up anyway.



lmaoz


----------

